# 共产党我心红灯



## e.ma

格位好。

请问一下， *共产党我心红灯*是不是某首歌的名字。

谢谢你们


----------



## lmyyyks

I guess not,
I didn't see any related songs in google


----------



## e.ma

Thank you, lmyyyks.
Do you think there could be anything similar to that, maybe with slightly different words?


----------



## swim4life

Probably “党的光辉照我心” , but they are lyrics in the song titled “唱支山歌给党听”


----------



## avlee

Stop it, Swim4life! Haven't you had enough of those tedious rituals in the past?


----------



## aaron792

e.ma said:


> Thank you, lmyyyks.
> Do you think there could be anything similar to that, maybe with slightly different words?


I am afraid too many, such as 北京的金山上， 北京有个金太阳~


----------



## windclimbing

avlee said:


> Stop it, Swim4life! Haven't you had enough of those tedious rituals in the past?


 
hhhhh, dont be so serious
btw, the title 共产党我心红灯 is not a correct phrase.


----------



## swim4life

avlee said:


> Stop it, Swim4life! Haven't you had enough of those tedious rituals in the past?


what's your overreaction about?? I'm just replying a post and nothing else.


----------



## Longzhu

What you wrote : 格位好, is not correct. It should be 各位好.

共产党我心红灯 sounds grammatically weird, seems more like a bad translation done from some online sites. Where did you see this?


----------



## e.ma

Thanks for all your answers.

This was sent to me by a friend, but for the moment I can't ask her where she got it from because she's out on holidays.

And thanks a lot, Longzhu, for the correction (some mistakes are difficult to get rid of!)


----------



## kwang

I guess it is "*共产党是我心红灯". *

*Probably it's from one of the model plays(样板戏） of modern Peking Opera---The Red Latern（红灯记），which was so popular during the Culture Revolution.*


----------



## aaron792

kwang said:


> I guess it is "*共产党是我心红灯". *
> 
> *Probably it's from one of the model plays(样板戏） of modern Peking Opera---The Red Latern（红灯记），which was so popular during the Culture Revolution.*


 
I agree~


----------



## e.ma

Great information. Thanks a lot, kwang.


----------



## Frankie_Z

e.ma said:


> 格位好。
> 
> 请问一下， *共产党我心红灯*是不是某首歌的名字。
> 
> 谢谢你们



"格位好" 应该是 "各位好" 

I never heard this name. If it is the name of a song, I bet the song must be much elder than I .

F.Z


----------



## ofriendragon

不管是不是歌名，这句话最好还是这样说：

*共产党是我心中的红灯；*
*共产党啊，你是我心中的红灯；*
*......*


----------



## e.ma

非常感谢*各*:d位的帮助！


----------

